# Cling film for housing cover?



## Insects in Art (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm having problems with fruit flies escaping through the mesh that I'm using to cover my housing. When I bought two nymphs they came in through the post in platic cups with cling film covers. They were perfectly ok.

Would it be a bad idea to use cling film, whilst I'm still feeding fruit flies? I thought that I'd be able to put a few air holes in?

Thanks.

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you mean like saran wrap? If you put holes in the flies will find the holes and escape. Go to your local crafts store and get some fine netting with holes to small for the ff's to get through. You don't mention what type of enclosure. For nymphs eating ff's I use a net cage. I used to use aquariums and in that situation I laid the mesh over the top and then hot glued it down all around except one corner. I then laid a metal screened lid over the top of it. For feeding I could remove the screen lid and stick the funnel under the open corner of the mesh to dump in ff's. But I found net cages for ff eating nymphs is much better. I think the cling wrap is a bad idea.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont like it either, if you can use some panty hose, then cut them bigger than the container, and use a rubber band to secure it, works great!


----------



## Malti (Jul 9, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont like it either, if you can use some panty hose, then cut them bigger than the container, and use a rubber band to secure it, works great!


could you explain more how to do this?


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 9, 2011)

You could try pantyhose!


----------

